# Natural gas cold weather start problem



## ssg618 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a 10KW whole house generator that I run on natural gas. Installed unit 9/09. Works like a charm. 1/15, I noticed that it would not start due to cold weather. Approx 35degrees and lower. Starts fine in warm weather.
I have changed spark plugs, new battery, checked the gas solenoid and fuel regulator. Seems like there is a lack of "choke" for it to start in the cold weather. Today, I tried to start, no start on first attempt. During the second attempt, I tapped on the fuel regulator. The unit started. My question...could the fuel regulator now be temperature sensitive due to age or do you think there is some debris in the regulator? This is a GE generator with a 2 cylinder Briggs engine. 
Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enigma-2 (Mar 18, 2016)

My guess is that there's moisture that's gotten into the regulator. In cold weather, it's subject to freezing. In milder weather it can cause the diaphragm to stick. Common problem with LP installations, such as those found on RV's.

Check the regulator and make certain that the drain hole faces down.


----------



## ssg618 (Mar 20, 2016)

The regulator was factory installed and worked good for 6 years. Your thinking may be correct. I will need to remove and take apart. I am guessing that I should install a rebuild kit. The diaphragm may have been compromised.


----------



## Dan N. (Jul 23, 2015)

what brand regulator do you have?


----------



## ssg618 (Mar 20, 2016)

IMPCO Garretson KN is the brand of regulator.


----------



## Enigma-2 (Mar 18, 2016)

ssg618 said:


> The regulator was factory installed and worked good for 6 years. Your thinking may be correct. I will need to remove and take apart. I am guessing that I should install a rebuild kit. The diaphragm may have been compromised.


You might check the small vent hole(s) on the bottom of the regulator, and make certain that it's clear (not clogged with dirt or bugs or whatever).


----------



## Enigma-2 (Mar 18, 2016)

ssg618 said:


> 1/15, I noticed that it would not start due to cold weather. Approx 35degrees and lower.
> I have changed spark plugs, new battery, checked the gas solenoid and fuel regulator. Seems like there is a lack of "choke" for it to start in the cold weather.
> Any ideas would be helpful.


After rereading this, it would seem that there must be a fuel enrichment system. In portable generators, the pressure regulator has a button on the back that the uses pushes two or three times to enrich the mix for starting. 

There must be an automatic device that's used for cold wearher. You check the owners manual?


----------



## ssg618 (Mar 20, 2016)

I will double check the vent holes this weekend. Owners manual doesn't address a fuel enrichment. The regulator is preset at factory and not adjustable.


----------



## Enigma-2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Try a new spark plug. Remember that the gap maybe different than for gasoline.

Possible that the plug gap widened over the last six years. (Definitely affects starting). 

Think I read somewhere that the gap was 0.020 for natural gas, usually around 0.030 for gasoline. Check you engine manual.


----------



## Dan N. (Jul 23, 2015)

Try warming up the regulator and the gas line from where it comes off the meter to the generator with a hair dryer and see if the unit will start. It may be that you have some water in the demand regulator either from the gas moving in the pipe or from the vent on the regular. That could keep the diaphragm from operating correctly. Try tapping the regulator with a rubber mallet when its turning over. It doesn't take much to stop that from moving inside the regulator.


----------

